# Hoffe, bald von Dir zu hören



## Nurja

Hoffe, bald von Dir zu hören,

Si me podéis traducir la ultima frase os lo agradeceria ya que el *zu* ese me tiene un poco desconcertada!!! 

Danke schon


----------



## elroy

La frase significa: _Espero oír de ti pronto_.

El verbo _hoffen_ viene seguido por un infinitivo con _zu_.


----------



## aluisantonio

En realidad yo diría que

zu + verbo = infinitivo

ejemplos:

zu hoffen = esperar
zu sehen = ver


----------



## Sidjanga

aluisantonio said:


> En realidad yo diría que
> 
> zu + verbo = infinitivo
> 
> ejemplos:
> 
> * (*zu*)* hoffen = esperar [dependiendo del contexto]
> * (*zu*)* sehen = ver [dependiendo del contexto]


El alemán no es lo mismo que el inglés.
En alemán, el infinitivo simple, normal y corriente como aparece en los diccionarios y que constituye la "forma básica" de los verbos es simplemente _hoffen_, _sehen_, _verstehen_,.. o sea, sin _zu _(a diferencia del inglés, donde _to _pertenece forzosamente al infinitivo).

La explicación es efectivamente la que dio Elroy: hay ciertos verbos, adjetivos, construcciones que van seguidos del infinitivo con _zu_ (conviene aprendérselos de memoria, o mejor practicarlos hasta que se te hayan grabado ), y otros a los que sigue el infinitivo "desnudo".

_Ich *hasse *es, früh auf*zu*stehen.
Es ist *gut*, mit dir darüber sprechen *zu *können.
_
Los verbos modales, por ejemplo, van seguidos del infinitivo sin _zu_:
_Ich *will *nach Italien *fahren*.
Ich *kann *jetzt nicht *kommen*._


----------



## Uhartegaldua

Podria ser.........
"Espero recibir noticias tuyas pronto" o "A la espera de noticias tuyas"


----------



## Eva Maria

Nurja,

Estoy de acuerdo con tod@s!

Du könntest auch sagen: "Espero saber de ti (muy) pronto."

Tchüss,

EM


----------

